# Epicardial ablation



## dianeg (Aug 28, 2011)

Our EP providers are requesting a code for Epicardial Ablation - I have the epicardial access (33202 and 33203 for epicardial electrode placement but can't find anything with Ablation.

Anyone ever used this - if so, what codes???

Thanks


----------

